# Extreme Lateral Interbody Fusion



## kibbit99 (Jul 7, 2009)

We are trying to precert this.  What code shall we use?

Thanks,

Kim, CPC


----------



## kibbit99 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am thinking it is 0195T?


----------



## jrsweet (Jul 7, 2009)

kibbit99 said:


> We are trying to precert this.  What code shall we use?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kim, CPC



Where is fusion being done (level) -- which anterior or posterier?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 7, 2009)

The XLIF (extreme lateral interbody fusion) is typically reported using 22558.


----------



## kibbit99 (Jul 7, 2009)

I also had the 22558 code in mind, but it is for an anterior approach.  The precert staff will be asking more info from the physician.   

Thanks again,

Kim, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 7, 2009)

PLIF and TLIF=22630
XLIF and DLIF=22558

Just an fyi...


----------



## kibbit99 (Jul 10, 2009)

Great!

Thanks for all of your help!

Kim, CPC


----------

